# Nikon F3 exposure lock



## kancgab (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,
I recently bought a Nikon F3 (finally some decent SLR ) and I have a small problem.
F3 should have an exposure lock on the emergency shutter lever, marked below as (5):




So it should look like this:



but in my case it looks like this:




My guess is:
1) I have some early release of F3, that didn't have exposure lock (manual and Nikon techsupport don't know anything about it)
2) someone modified the body and replaced the shutter lever along with the button with a replacement part from different model



Has anyone of you ever seen something like this? Do you think I have a chance of having a working exp. lock? 


Best regards,
Mateusz


----------

